# anyone use Rainier LeadSafe Bullets 45 bullets?



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

What powder and weight is good for this bullet, thanks

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=115811&t=11082005


----------



## Linear Thinker (Jun 20, 2007)

I've been using both SWC and flat-nose 200gr Rainier copper-plated bullets. SWCs are very sensitive to seating depth, but I do like them for both bullseye and action shooting, as the holes are easy to score.

The round-nose bullet you are looking at should be more reliable than the other designs, and less sensitive to COL.

My loads for 200gr Rainiers: 5.6gr W231 for bullseye shooting, 6.2gr W231 for action shooting. The heavier load works for pins as well, knocks them right off the table from my 6" barreled 1911.
LT


----------

